# favorite part of taping?



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well just howthe title says

I like the painted end of taping


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Cashing the check.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tape coat, Screw the rest of it.

Actually, DWT my fav part, Screw the rest of it. :whistling2::yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

on a great day, the temp. is 68 degrees, and you are comeing in behind a hanger like hicks was when he was still on planet. and the music is good and the coffee cup is sitting in the window and your clean water buckets are in place and the cords are all out of the way and you have a box plastic turned inside out for bathroom purposes and the home owner came and went and the contractor says thanks for being there. on a good day every part and there are so many parts to tapeing- but on a good day- you get to enjoy every part.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

I would say using the coating boxes on the flats. Oddly also is cleaning out the compound buckets and stacking them up in the shed.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm with Caz on this one.
My favourite part of taping is DWT :thumbup:
And I do enjoy filming YouTube videos. Hehehe.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Being left alone!!!! Just me and the house!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well just howthe title says
> 
> I like the painted end of taping


Holy joe, your Mexican, and now a painter too:whistling2:

If you mean which part of taping I had to do all the time, then installing bead,,,, fancy stuff.

Of what I like over all, not too much anymore, getting sick of the trade. Guess you can tout the over all freedom, of being in control of tasks to be done, you can go in when you want, sorta go home when you want, listen to the radio, you can eat out for lunch, go for lunch when you want, smoke when you want (sometimes). It would be really hard to find a different job that shares some of the good aspects.... But sometimes, you feel like your life has become a slave to this job....

Oh well, it could be worse, at least I'm not married, I only have one master to serve, not two:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Being left alone!!!! Just me and the house!:yes:


Me too! I'm a loner and enjoy my own company best when it comes to work :yes:, 
The best days are when you have the house to yourself and the radio's playing the right mix, then the whole day just seems to jell. 
I go home with a smug warm feeling that I've had a good day ........then for some stupid reason all hell breaks loose


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Me too! I'm a loner and enjoy my own company best when it comes to work :yes:,
> The best days are when you have the house to yourself and the radio's playing the right mix, then the whole day just seems to jell.
> I go home with a smug warm feeling that I've had a good day ........then for some stupid reason all hell breaks loose


 Aint that the truth!! :yes:


----------



## DirtyMudder (Jun 23, 2012)

Nova Scotians are generally a poor and frugal people, so most homeowners here have tried drywall repairs themselves.

My favorite part is watching the homeowner's face when I start doubling-out the butts with a 12" knife. You see their eyes shift back and forth between me and the 3" plastic scraper sitting in the corner that they tried to finish their repairs with. :yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

My favourite part of a taping job could be at the beginning, before any tapes and bead are on - get to strategize how to go about doing the job so it comes together nicely.

-----

Btw: I do mostly all commercial, with a lot of different shapes and sizes, challenges and problems. So thinking things through well enough at the beginning can really show results for how things work out.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

My favorite part is the sex.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> My favourite part of a taping job could be at the beginning, before any tapes and bead are on - get to strategize how to go about doing the job so it comes together nicely.
> 
> -----
> 
> Btw: I do mostly all commercial, with a lot of different shapes and sizes, challenges and problems. So thinking things through well enough at the beginning can really show results for how things work out.


I forgot about trying new tools. And coming up with new tool ideas and modifications to maybe build and try. Taping favourites as well for me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> My favorite part is the sex.


 I swear ...Someone stole this guys password!
Have you noticed there's been no talk of politics?

Watch this!!! Hey CatD7...Obama SUCKS!!!!


----------



## DOUG (Feb 18, 2010)

Being appreciated for job well done then getting the cheque and seeing some extra coin. Same H.O. comes on job site with three of her walking friends introduces me and says he agreat plasterer theres not a crack he can't fill. I take it the wrong way:whistling2: she realizes what she said and turns red. Its all good.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I swear ...Someone stole this guys password!
> Have you noticed there's been no talk of politics?
> 
> Watch this!!! Hey CatD7...Obama SUCKS!!!!


No, your doing it all wrong Moore, let the







show you how it's done:thumbup:

obama wants American's to be just like Canadians

French Canadians that is......:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No, your doing it all wrong Moore, let the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2buck's favourite part of taping - getting other tapers riled up.


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

I sat at my computer for 10 minutes trying to figure this one out.......drywallers complaining.....nope, employees complaining.....nope, contractors complaining.....nope, home owners complaining.....nope,

Still thinking....:wallbash:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I LOVE it when you run out of tape and it comes out and fits the legnth in the angle just right:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*tape length*

that only happened to me three times in 35 years. but it was cool. cool enough to remember. thanks harve


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I really enjoy luxing up  Strange I know but its the only part of the job where the pressure of producing a great finish isn't an issue and its just you and your vacuum, or even better when you let loose with the leaf blower...


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> I really enjoy luxing up  Strange I know but its the only part of the job where the pressure of producing a great finish isn't an issue and its just you and your vacuum, or even better when you let loose with the leaf blower...


Have to agree with you on that one, Its like, F Yeah im nearly outta here :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Even after reading all of these lovely posts, my favorite part is _still_ cashing the check.

Although I must admit, I enjoy sneaking back on the job after it's painted to take a look at that long wall with harsh glancing light and still not being able to see any imperfections.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy joe, your Mexican, and now a painter too:whistling2:
> 
> If you mean which part of taping I had to do all the time, then installing bead,,,, fancy stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

My favorite part of taping is after i load boxes i like doing the handwork, and i like doing dome ceilings, funky cathedrals the stuff that everyone looks at. I like working near a high school lots of breaks on those days ecspecially in this heat :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> I like working near a _*high school*_ lots of breaks on those days


That's kinda creepy. A college, I can see.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> My favorite part of taping is after i load boxes i like doing the handwork, and i like doing dome ceilings, funky cathedrals the stuff that everyone looks at. I like working near a high school lots of breaks on those days ecspecially in this heat :whistling2:


 :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

moore said:


> :blink::blink::blink:


" Righto its break time boys! where are my stilts?" -wanders over to second story window of home economics class, presses face against glass-:blink:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

My favorite part of taping is "freedom 95". :thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> well just howthe title says
> 
> I like the painted end of taping



no favorite parts in taping


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> I swear ...Someone stole this guys password!
> Have you noticed there's been no talk of politics?
> 
> Watch this!!! Hey CatD7...Obama SUCKS!!!!



And so does Romney. Yes, Oama sucks. They both suck. I do not elieve in republicans OR democrats. Only simpletons believe in the one or the other nonsense.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> no favorite parts in taping


I thought you were the happy taper..........


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I go home with a smug warm feeling that I've had a good day ........then for some stupid reason all hell breaks loose


That's because you're not allowed to feel good:no:

You have to go home and pretend to be grouchy, so your wife will want to "cheer you up":thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> I thought you were the happy taper..........


Some people find pleasure in misery.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> no favorite parts in taping



actually like fancy beads and homes

like the idea if I do good work the boss might drop by once a month

Had to turn in the owners sons house key at the office one day, the estimator looked at me and said would you have not ran into him on the job, my reply was sometimes I don't see him for a month, just talk to him on the phone once in awhile

the other part is this forum, man I get some good laughs from you guys...
think one of the coolest is how Moore adapts to the Box like a hand in a Velvet Glove

Mooseboy running around with his Vid cam

Some loon chasing Marshmallows down the block....

lotsa others


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

i love my job when my joints come out flat on a sunlit wall:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> That's because you're not allowed to feel good:no:
> 
> You have to go home and pretend to be grouchy, so your wife will want to "cheer you up":thumbsup:


Nup :no: doesn't work...I've tried it


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

try coming home grouchy when your wife is about to lose it already from dealing with three little terrorists all day.:hang:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> actually like fancy beads and homes
> 
> like the idea if I do good work the boss might drop by once a month
> 
> ...


No velvet glove yet Joe. I adjusted my 10 box a little to tight with new blades on the 4 setting and it run a groove in the board on one side A Jersey glove would be moore fitting..:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My favorite part of taping Is having a truck full of tools ready to head off to a job ..no matter what the job may be .


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

You know moore i have to agree. Sometimes i think we take work for granted remember when we had the recession and there wasen't a job in sight and we'd pray for work whe there was none. I think we should be thankfull for just working!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> You know moore i have to agree. Sometimes i think we take work for granted remember when we had the recession and there wasen't a job in sight and we'd pray for work whe there was none. I think we should be thankfull for just working!!


Grew up with the roudee's some never got a Trade some did, I got sick for awhile and after health returned I went back to work, some roudee's still had nothing and I was so grateful I could make a living and more than most of the roudee's did legally


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> I swear ...Someone stole this guys password!
> Have you noticed there's been no talk of politics?
> 
> Watch this!!! Hey CatD7...Obama SUCKS!!!!


 
Yes, and so does Mittens. No good choice this election.


----------



## ns005 (Dec 23, 2010)

My fav. Part of taping? Getting paid duh. I actually like putting on bead, as long as I don't have to cut the rock back.


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

Call me crazy. Sanding is my fave. When i pull out the light and there is next to nothing to buff out it strokes my ego. I call sanding day my arobix day


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Tony Plain said:


> Call me crazy. Sanding is my fave. When i pull out the light and there is next to nothing to buff out it strokes my ego. I call sanding day my arobix day


Cool Tony , here is some free travel ticket to montreal , ill pick you up at 5 pm , since you love sanding , there is a 17000 sq ft waiting for you !


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's cool when your finished with a chit job and you can stand back and know you made something really good out of it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Favorite part of taping........

The wind in my hair as I fly around working my voodoo mud magic, the delicate sound of my keen trowel edge against my hawk, the whisper of mud moving effortlessly across crisp, clean rock, the smell of vinyl additives wafting seductively up my nose-holes, the smooth, chalky feel of fine sanding dust settling into my ears, the soft crinkle of miles of painters plastic and the forceful clomp of stilts on OSB.

Seriously.........what's not to love? How can I pick a favorite part?:whistling2::blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Cool Tony , here is some free travel ticket to montreal , ill pick you up at 5 pm , since you love sanding , there is a 17000 sq ft waiting for you !


think we might have to bid for this Kook:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Favorite part of taping........
> 
> The wind in my hair as I fly around working my voodoo mud magic, the delicate sound of my keen trowel edge against my hawk, the whisper of mud moving effortlessly across crisp, clean rock, the smell of vinyl additives wafting seductively up my nose-holes, the smooth, chalky feel of fine sanding dust settling into my ears, the soft crinkle of miles of painters plastic and the forceful clomp of stilts on OSB.
> 
> Seriously.........what's not to love? How can I pick a favorite part?:whistling2::blink:


here I thought he was going to say when he puts on his Nikes and runs around the house, cause his Nikes feel like Marshmellows under his feet:jester:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*favorite part of tapeing*



SlimPickins said:


> Favorite part of taping........
> 
> The wind in my hair as I fly around working my voodoo mud magic, the delicate sound of my keen trowel edge against my hawk, the whisper of mud moving effortlessly across crisp, clean rock, the smell of vinyl additives wafting seductively up my nose-holes, the smooth, chalky feel of fine sanding dust settling into my ears, the soft crinkle of miles of painters plastic and the forceful clomp of stilts on OSB.
> 
> Seriously.........what's not to love? How can I pick a favorite part?:whistling2::blink:


great stuff-i'm just laughing and digging the site.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Favorite part of taping........
> 
> The wind in my hair as I fly around working my voodoo mud magic, the delicate sound of my keen trowel edge against my hawk, the whisper of mud moving effortlessly across crisp, clean rock, the smell of vinyl additives wafting seductively up my nose-holes, the smooth, chalky feel of fine sanding dust settling into my ears, the soft crinkle of miles of painters plastic and the forceful clomp of stilts on OSB.
> 
> Seriously.........what's not to love? How can I pick a favorite part?:whistling2::blink:


*L*ucy in the *s*ky with *d*iamonds? :sneaky2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> *L*ucy in the *s*ky with *d*iamonds? :sneaky2:


Well since were tossing acronyms around,,,,,,,,,,,kiwee:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well since were tossing acronyms around,,,,,,,,,,,kiwee:thumbup:


Hahahahaha.......hahahahaha.......I've got an idea.....I'll be back :sneaky2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh c'mon, you can't tell me you weren't expecting it :whistling2:........


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> *L*ucy in the *s*ky with *d*iamonds? :sneaky2:


Picture yourself with a hawk and a trowel,
fresh bucket of mud, and marshmallow skiiiiiiieeeees. :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## br549 (Jun 2, 2012)

My favorite part of taping has always been texturing day. 99% of ceilings roll around here, either standard stomp or stomp then knockdown. I've always enjoyed rolling. Seems like once the texture is on it starts looking less like a jobsite and more like a home..


----------

